# Called FWC / about legal deer for Archery



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Called today and was told that there is a slot size for buck deer. 

Does are legal 

5" or less Is legal


Over 5" to under the 10" main beam or 3 point on one side Illegal

Need to check with a DANG Lawyer these days before you shot a deer or catch a fish :thumbdown: But......she did say broke horn deer less than 5" were legal :whistling:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

whaaa?? that is whacky. their literature makes NO mention of any such rule so i'm not sure how they could really enforce it?

well, i guess it does since it doesn't expressly SAY that a deer with 6" or 8" horns is legal... dang, its gotta be hard to call 5" or 5-1/2" at dusk


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

sure said:


> whaaa?? that is whacky. their literature makes NO mention of any such rule so i'm not sure how they could really enforce it?
> 
> well, i guess it does since it doesn't expressly SAY that a deer with 6" or 8" horns is legal... dang, its gotta be hard to call 5" or 5-1/2" at dusk


 That's in Blackwater...I don't know if that include Privet land


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Keep a hammer in u r pocket for the ones between 5 and 10in


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

This new pt.reg and beam length is just another way FWC will separate u from your money!U heard it here first .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I really dont understand the complaint. 

It's not overly complicated.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

It would make more sense to me to make the slot from 3pt to 7pt. It would achieve the same desired affect. So any spike would be legal, but 3-6pt would not.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

it really isn't that big of a deal. if the antlers are shorter then his ears he is under 5"
if there is no significant curve in his main beams darn good chance he has less then a 10" main beam. Once gun season comes in it has to be 10" main beam or 3 points 1" in length so no need to worry about shooting spikes. any of the good managed quota hunts have rules just like this. the 5 point my buddy shot the other day had 12" main beams was actually legal by 3 points with 1" also. when he saw him he took an extra minute to look him over. Not as difficult as everybody is making it out to be. all this law is doing is trying to let the spikes have a year of growth. I know you cant eat horns and everybody wants to shoot anything they can, but how much meat do you really get off a 5" spike. Not much now if he grows up a year he has more meat to offer. Makes more sense to kill a couple bigger deer and get more total meat then a pocket full of 5' spikes and get close to the same amount.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

my complaint would be that telling 5 or 6 inches in low light is tough. if you can do it, great, not everyone can. hell some people cant judge 5 or 6 or 8 inches on a piece of lumber in broad daylight.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

The issue for those that don't like the new regs is not that they can't shoot a buck with shorter than 10 inches......it's the fact they can't shoot every buck they see. Not everyone with an issue is that way but most are .Did not know the bow regulations. Thanks for letting me know that!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Really?The issue for me is that this is a stupid rule made by people that hunt over a corn pile with mutipul trail cam pics of every animal that comes to it or don't hunt at all(share ,stock holders,land owners)!None that hunt like I do, on public land( bw) on trails!Theres plenty of chances to shoot a decent buck in bw without making stupid rules designed to grow a rack buck so anybody can put in minimal time and effort to shoot one!My advice is go on a paid hunt to bag your trophy or learn how to hunt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

This has been discussed on PFF in about a dozen different threads over the last 6 months or so. 

I don't see the problem. North of I-10 you have to have three, 1" or longer, points on one side or a 10" main beam to be considered a legal buck. 

Any male deer with less than 5" "spikes" is considered to be an antlerless deer. Legal during archery season but not during gun season except during doe days. This is nothing new, it's been this way for many years.

If you can't tell if it's a legal buck then don't shoot. Simple as that.

This law applies to private and public land.

The stupid rules don't have shit to do with producing "trophy bucks" in BW. They are designed to allow the less than one year old bucks to at least reach their first birthday and build a healthier heard of deer. It doesn't have anything to do with "stock holders" making the rules. Those guys don't give two shits what happens in BW or Escambia WMA. They already let their deer grow old and healthy. The FWC took input from the general public at numerous public meetings in the area. I hunt in BW exclusively and I am very happy with the decision. 

I just wish they would have also changed the rule on the 5" or less being an antlerless deer. IMO, anything with visible bone above the hair line should be considered an antlered deer. I don't see the point on making 5"-10" illegal if you are going to allow a 4.5" buck to be killed legally. If bone is visible then it should be a buck, not antlerless.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe the original post is incorrect. It is EITHER 3 on one side OR a main beam of 10" or greater.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

well, the archery "slot" is what got me. i interpreted the fwc literature to mean its basically open season on bucks and does, but i see now i read it wrong, like im sure a bunch of others folks did.

oh well, i'll just go back to my personal 12pt or better rule...ha


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

gastonfish said:


> The issue for those that don't like the new regs is not that they can't shoot a buck with shorter than 10 inches......it's the fact they can't shoot every buck they see. Not everyone with an issue is that way but most are .Did not know the bow regulations. Thanks for letting me know that!


 I know the Regulation and don't care if the make the rules 8pt. or better. Or maybe the horns have to be so big the deer has to walk backwards drag them. I would take a doe over a buck any day. I bow hunt to put meat in the freezer not collect horns to brag about. After 50 years of hunting I have Horn stacked up to the roof. 
I need to have a deer within 30 yards or less for a bow shot. That don't happen to many times during bow season. So I prefer hunter choice during bow season.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Under min is considered a antlerless, no?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, less than 5" is antlerless.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

So you happy with the stupid rule to shoot the very deer u say it's designed to protect (under 5 inches ,year and half old) ?Guess u didn't read about who really made the rule ask nastucky,sure he could tell u


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Did you read what I wrote? I said they should have also changed the 5" rule to any visible bone above the hair line. But the 5" rule has been that way for years. They didn't change a thing there.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

706Z said:


> So you happy with the stupid rule to shoot the very deer u say it's designed to protect (under 5 inches ,year and half old) ?Guess u didn't read about who really made the rule ask nastucky,sure he could tell u
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need something 706Z?


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Guess they didn't take your input after all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Some on here don't believe that stake holders and land owners and non hunters were part of your team thatade the pt regs.Care to comment on that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I really don't understand what is so hard to understand about the regs!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

706Z said:


> Some on here don't believe that stake holders and land owners and non hunters were part of your team thatade the pt regs.Care to comment on that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Everyone* had a chance to voice their comment/concerns. Nobody was stopped from attending the meeting(s).


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lmao... all the feather ruffling. I kill whats brown and edible. I can not eat horns. If the man is around when I haul it out, he will take it and throw it in a hole and give me a reason to donate even more money to the State.

Or I can just go to Al and kill anything without spots!!! They are grass and corn eating steaks on hoofs. Who cares, lmao


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Adding antler restrictions makes it really hard on some folks, especially the one's that shoot at sound in blackwater. If i make it out of the woods without an arrow stuck in me (like my neighbor) or a bullet hole it was a good day.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

jaster said:


> Lmao... all the feather ruffling. I kill whats brown and edible. I can not eat horns. If the man is around when I haul it out, he will take it and throw it in a hole and give me a reason to donate even more money to the State.
> 
> Or I can just go to Al and kill anything without spots!!! They are grass and corn eating steaks on hoofs. Who cares, lmao


Congrats on being a flagrant poacher! :thumbsup:

Go hunt GA. You can even kill spotted fawns leaglly.

If you want some meat that bad, go to the grocery store. It's cheaper.


----------



## Drag Fever (Oct 3, 2007)

jaster said:


> Lmao... all the feather ruffling. I kill whats brown and edible. I can not eat horns. If the man is around when I haul it out, he will take it and throw it in a hole and give me a reason to donate even more money to the State.
> 
> Or I can just go to Al and kill anything without spots!!! They are grass and corn eating steaks on hoofs. Who cares, lmao


 
Not so true. Alabama now has a 3 buck limit for the season, 1 of which has to be a 4 or better.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Ha ha ha ha*

The FWC is a cluster F***. All you have to do is spend 5 minutes on there website to see that. It has progressively gotten worse over the years.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

kdawg.84 said:


> The FWC is a cluster F***. All you have to do is spend 5 minutes on there website to see that. It has progressively gotten worse over the years.


Yeah, they never seem to clean it up or get rid of things. They simply add to the mess!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> If you want some meat that bad, go to the grocery store. It's cheaper.


If you hunt public land and go on the cheap for all your gear and do all your own processing, I can promise that deer meat is cheaper! Have you seen the price of meat in the grocery store recently!!! I have not bought meat other than chicken in the last 4 years or so from a grocery store. :thumbsup:


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I haven't kept up with Florida regs in a couple years, (gun regs) so now you have a 3 pt minimum on 1 side or a 10" main beam ? CRAZY. If that's the case, it probably won't be that way long. When mississippi when to a point restriction like that, it HURT the herd significantly due to a large number of good genetic young bucks being killed and allowing inferior deer to live. We are now at a 10" spread or 13" main beam and it has helped quite a bit. 
Hope whatever the case is, that it works for yall.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You clowns are killing me.... I wish I was in your shoes....quit bitchin' boys....get your asses in a tree and be thankful you have the opportunity...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> If you hunt public land and go on the cheap for all your gear and do all your own processing, I can promise that deer meat is cheaper! Have you seen the price of meat in the grocery store recently!!! I have not bought meat other than chicken in the last 4 years or so from a grocery store. :thumbsup:


I would guess you could possibly break even if you live close by. Gas ain't cheap and crap adds up. I don't know anyone that comes out ahead by deer hunting. The few that say they do are really bad at math. :whistling:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

hsiF deR said:


> I would guess you could possibly break even if you live close by. Gas ain't cheap and crap adds up. I don't know anyone that comes out ahead by deer hunting. The few that say they do are really bad at math. :whistling:


You got that right. If you add up everything it takes to go hunting every year, even public land, I could eat lobster and filet a couple of times per week.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow. This is a train wreck. 

It'll be tough for a couple years for those who hunt BW and like to kill baby deer but it'll even out after a while.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

One year is all it will take. After just one year all of those yearling spikes and forks we had to pass will be basket racked 6 & 8 points. 

They'll have another 50 pounds on them too. It'll be like getting two deer for the price of one. Instead of killing two 50 pound spikes you can kill one 100 pound 6 point. Whoot whoot!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

The problem is, is meat hunters can only harvest does durring archery. If we were givin a tag or 2 with our License, we may not be so trigger happy. I spend shit tons on hunting every year, and never hunt. I spend all the money for my kids to have some where to hunt and be able to shoot what ever they want. I spent$$ 3 years ago on decent outer layer clothes and a stand. Only other thing you need to hunt public land is lic, a few shells and Gas. I can carpool, take a motorcycle, take a civic. And spend $6 to go hunt. 

Suppose I kill something? I process all my own deer and have for 6 years. Burger, sausage, smoked sausage, jerky. It is very in expensive if you try to keep on budget. 

That is not the point. My kids love doing all the steps it takes to go from hoof to plate. They will not be here in 50 yrs. They are un able to have kids. So even though I teach them rules and regulations, what to harvest and why we should let them go or let them grow, I really do not care.

I live only to provide, protect, and love my children and my wife. So thats what I will do at any cost. Poacher, Ha!!!


----------



## fatpossum (Aug 4, 2013)

bigbulls said:


> This has been discussed on PFF in about a dozen different threads over the last 6 months or so.
> 
> I don't see the problem. North of I-10 you have to have three, 1" or longer, points on one side or a 10" main beam to be considered a legal buck.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^ yep...right on dude. This ain't rocket science. Maybe chang3 an antlerless to 1inch?


----------



## fatpossum (Aug 4, 2013)

jaster said:


> The problem is, is meat hunters can only harvest does durring archery. If we were givin a tag or 2 with our License, we may not be so trigger happy. I spend shit tons on hunting every year, and never hunt. I spend all the money for my kids to have some where to hunt and be able to shoot what ever they want. I spent$$ 3 years ago on decent outer layer clothes and a stand. Only other thing you need to hunt public land is lic, a few shells and Gas. I can carpool, take a motorcycle, take a civic. And spend $6 to go hunt.
> 
> Suppose I kill something? I process all my own deer and have for 6 years. Burger, sausage, smoked sausage, jerky. It is very in expensive if you try to keep on budget.
> 
> ...


Huh? Not sure what your rant said, but it ain't all about killin. Gotta enjoy the outdoors and spending time with family. You are there dude, but dang lets teach our kids some ethics and that it is about the love of family, outdoors, providing for yourself etc.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Some people. Read way to hard into forum talk....... This was like kicking a ****. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

gastonfish said:


> The issue for those that don't like the new regs is not that they can't shoot a buck with shorter than 10 inches......it's the fact they can't shoot every buck they see. Not everyone with an issue is that way but most are .Did not know the bow regulations. Thanks for letting me know that!


Don't know about down there, but here in Arkansas we have some "Cow horn spike" There was one on a lease I used to hunt that was 5 1/2 years old when he finally got hit in a youth hunt (youth can shoot a spike as their first deer) He had quite a few male offspring after that. They still have a few of his boys hanging around down there. I'm not a once a spike always a spike believer, but it is true sometimes.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I in no way have an issue with someone shooting a spike doe or any young buck. I agree there are bucks with bad genetics that will never be more than a spike but they are way far and few. A spike is a yearling and will indeed taste better than a 4 year old buck. Spike is a spike to me, Cow Horn is just a name people invented so they didn't have to admit they killed a spike......(Just kidding before y'all get all bent)


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

jaster said:


> I live only to provide, protect, and love my children and my wife. So thats what I will do at any cost. Poacher, Ha!!!


Yeah dude!

I saw we turn Blackwater into a parking lot and round up all the deer. We can kill them and we will have plenty to eat! After all, who cares about anyone else when there is just you and your family! 'merica!

You are a poacher or atleast a wannabe poacher.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

jaster said:


> Lmao... all the feather ruffling. I kill whats brown and edible. I can not eat horns. If the man is around when I haul it out, he will take it and throw it in a hole and give me a reason to donate even more money to the State.
> 
> Or I can just go to Al and kill anything without spots!!! They are grass and corn eating steaks on hoofs. Who cares, lmao



And a fine example for future generations at that.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol, have never harvested or kept any illegal animal or Fish. As I Said, I teach my children right from wrong. I do not steal, I do not lie, I do not cheat. I get to hunt 1 maybe 2 times a year. You do not have to worry about me killing any of your deer. I have not harvested one in 3 years. The one I did kill 2 years ago was givin to the land owner. 

My kids are all the ones who get to enjoy Gods Creation. As long as we are not starving to death. Your deer are safe!!! Lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Joe Z. You do not have to worry. My children were born sterile, as are 99% of children with Cystic Fibrosis. So after this Generation of Outlaws are gone, you can go on back to saving the planet!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fatpossum, just read back through, I do not believe you will find anyone who spends more time and does more with their children or family than I. If you do, shake his hand and tell him to call me because I want to know how!!! Lol


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

jaster said:


> Joe Z. You do not have to worry. My children were born sterile, as are 99% of children with Cystic Fibrosis. So after this Generation of Outlaws are gone, you can go on back to saving the planet!!


I am not sure where you are getting any of this from. Nobody has stated anything of the sort.

I commented on you saying, you kill what you want and stated that made you a poacher. I dont wish any ill on anyones family. 

FYI...I was unaware I owned any deer. I am glad that they fictional deer I own are safe. I guess. :001_huh:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

jaster said:


> Lol, have never harvested or kept any illegal animal or Fish.Lol





jaster said:


> I kill whats brown and edible. I can not eat horns. If the man is around when I haul it out, he will take it and throw it in a hole and give me a reason to donate even more money to the State.


Mixed messages. That's my only point.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

dudes, i think this thread was originally started to point out the "slot" for ARCHERY season, which can be skipped right over reading the regs too plainly, NOT to beat the horn restriction dead horse some more. everybody be nice.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Ha ha ha ha.*

Someone brought up ethics and deer for future generations?Thats a lot of talk for a heads up on confusing regs post.I don't see where ethics would come into play as long as you eat what you kill.Why would it matter if it's a spotted fawn or a 10 point ethically?with that said I do agree with staying within the law.And as far as deer for future generations blackwater is not getting short on deer. Sit the edge of any good creek head one evening and you will see that.With that said all that is just my opinion and not everyone is gonna agree. I think we all agree that the FWC and forestry dept. could do better. I know alabama residents pay half what we pay to Hunt locally and see a lot more benefits for there contribution (food plots/road work etc.) All they do around here is close the road when it gets bad and tell us tough sh**!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

espo16 said:


> View attachment 390258


 LMAO !!!! It still got a few hairs left to beat off :thumbup:


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

cant eat horns


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

basnbud said:


> cant eat horns


Who said you can't eat horns? Bet you have never tried. Squirrels eat the chit out of them.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That looks like target practice Espo!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

How are the boys doing Jaster?


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

There is some serious Desitin distribution needed in here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Doing pretty good. Oldest doing well, cold weather getting them down just a little but there lung functions are not declining any. My youngest has been having a hard time lately. Health is fine, but he is getting old enough to start realizing what there illness means. Plus momma has one cooking. Lots of weight on our shoulders. We just put it in Gods hands and see where he leads us. Thank you for asking Espo.


I was just blowing smoke on the topic of this page. I do abide by the laws..... when I can understand them. This topic comes up every year usually more than once!!

Happy hunting yall. I hope to sneak away out to there when Bama ends. Saw a plenty legal one 2 years ago out there, pretty sure I saw him again last year nose down on a trail. Would just be nice to get in the woods, I am sure you can relate Espo


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

if it's brown it's down.... Especially if it's noisy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Haha. I can relate


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Whether you shoot anything that moves, or wait for the 12 point monster, hunt public lands, or sit over a corn feeder...

the Vegans and PETA people hate us all equally.

So, we've got that going for us, at least.


----------

